# 32bhds W/ 1997 Expedition Tv?



## ugotkern (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello all,

This is my first post. My wife and I spoke with several Outback dealers and have been informed that our 1997 Expedition 5.4l w/ Load Leveling Suspension can pull a 2007 Outback Sydney 32BHDS (weight 7695) w/ no issues as long as we use the equalizer hitch system w/ brake controller. From reading the forums it appears that no one pulls this size of trailer with this type of TV. Please offer some advise... I dont want to buy something I cant pull, I dont want to buy another TV and I really dont want to go w/ a smaller unit. I know I just might have eliminated all of my options but would like some expert advise. Thanks in advance...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi and welcome. I would plan on the weight of that to be closer to the 9600 gross. What gears do you have in the Expedition and what is its towing capacity. It is a beast I have yet to tow mine to fiqure out what gear or tire size change I might need. Good Luck

John


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome!
The trailer you are looking at would require a 3/4 ton. Get rid of the expedition, and get an excursion. The tongue weight of this trailer will leave the expedition squashed in the rear and max out your payload. Buy the time you include everything(gas,water,gear,and all) youll be around 8500-9000lbs for the trailer. That would be around a 1250 to 1350lb hitch weight. Maybe someone has the actual payload, tow ratings, and allowable gross combined weight of an expedition. That will tell you the tale.

Dealers will tell you anything to sell a trailer. In this case, you are doing your homework. Many do not and end up in trouble. Dealers dont care, they are trying to sell trailers, they dont care what pulls it.

Good Luck!
Carey


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome!!

I think the overall vehicle will be OK, but you will probably be wishing for more motor when you get that bad boy on some hills.

Steve


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers. I'll let others post more technical responses but I don't think that set up will be a safe one. Dealers will say you can tow anything on the lot. That's not true. I towed a 25RSS with a 1/2 Yukon and although it did the job, I feel much more comfortable and safe with the 3/4 ton Yukon. I'm a believer in wheelbase and with your ~118 in the Expy you shouldn't tow anything larger than a 25 footer using a quality anti sway hitch. Also, look at the combined GCVWR of the TV and Trailer and you'll be very close if not over the limits. It's not what you want to hear but from personal experience you won't like it.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome igotkern to the best forum on the web!

Your combination of the expy with that big of a trailer is a receipe for disaster. You did not indicate what engine size you have or what rear end ratio you have. I have looked up the specs for a Eddie Bauer model with the 4.6 liter v-8. The max tow rating is 5900 lbs and the max payload rating is 1950lbs.

You have stated that the 32bhds has a "dry" weight of 7695lbs. I agree with the others that your actual towing weight will be around 9000 lbs. So depending on what engine and rear end you have, it appears to me that you are probably WAY over the limits. Even if you have a 5.4 liter and a 4.10 rear end, your Expy will be GREATLY overmatched.

I know this is not what you wanted to hear. Many of us on this site have been in your shoes, including me.

I applaud you for doing your research. Get the TRUE specs on your vehicle and it's maximum ratings. Take those specs and try to keep your camper within 80% of those specs, you will be comfortable.

Towing can sometimes be a tense undertaking. I believe trying to do it with your setup would be very frightening.

Dan









You might find this discussion interesting...

Towing with an Expy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome ugotkern to the group
I think you will be pushing the Expedition with 32BHDS
Motor wise you will want more when it comes to any hills once the tt is loaded
And the wheel base would also be a concern
I would look at a bigger TV for that TT
just my $.02

Don


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I went to trailer life and closest ratings they have is for the 99 expedition. But depending on what equipment you have your max tow limits are from 6400 to 8300 lbs. Let us know what you have, 4x4, 4x2, tow package, and gear ratio. But max is 8300 reguardless. I'm figureing if you have auto level, your set up for the max(8300).

Basically as soon as you equip the trailer youll be over limits. Not to mention too short of wheelbase for the trailer.

Carey


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

A 32 behind An Expy no matter how it's geared or powered is an unsafe proposition.
A recipe for disaster in my book.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

welcome to the forum, not to be negative, but the expeditions WB is a little short for the 32BHDS. The rule of thumb is 20' TT to 110" of Wb plus 1' for every 4" of wB. The 32BHDS is 35' and calls for on paper for 170" Wb, but with good WD and sway control you could cut it back to 150 or so. I would recommend a CC 3/4 ton pickup which usually comes in about this range for such a massive TT. the weight loaded is 9700lbs plus your passengers and fuel. The expedition is rated as a 1/2 ton and you ar far beyond it's number

Nice choice of unit though.


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hello and welcome, you are doing the right thing by asking questions here. The short answer is definitely not a good combination. While we don't have any complaints about our setup, anything bigger would be a bad idea. The '97 should have a 260HP engine that would be a disappointment with such a big trailer behind not to mention the wheel base and real world weight problems.

That size trailer behind any Â½ ton SUV would be a tail wagging the dog setup for disaster.

Tony


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

I have to agree but on a positve note







WELCOME









Jeff


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

*I wouldn't tow the 32' Outback with that. For all the same reasons mentioned above plus the 99.9% probability that you will smoke that transmission. The saying "Been there done that" comes to mind. When I bought my first camper (30' TT), I toasted the tranny in my Tahoe within 6 months just towning on the flat terrain in Texas.

That cost me about $2K









But more important is the safety issues mentioned above. If you do have an accident and it is discovered that you are towing outside of the limits of the vehicle the insurance won't cover it. Don't want to see this happen to anyone.

P.S. The dealer in San Antonio we first went to told me us could tow any Travel Trailer on the lot. After checking into the details I would have been about 1,000 pounds over limit. Bottom line, don't trust the dealer when it comes to towing & safety.*


----------



## ugotkern (Jan 22, 2007)

Thank you all for the prompt reply's. Your experience and suggestions have made our decision an easy one. In other words we dont want the recipe for disaster trailer. Can anyone suggest a model of Outback trailer that my Expedition (1997 5.4l 4X4 w/ LLS) can tow w/o issue? We're fond of the Sydney edition but I'm fearing that the smallest Sydney trailer maybe a bit much (Sydney Model 27RLS(? Of course now that we can't do the big 32 footer I'm looking to get the largest one that can accomodate our needs.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Katrina said:


> A 32 behind An Expy no matter how it's geared or powered is an unsafe proposition.
> A recipe for disaster in my book.


DITTO....

Welcome to the forum!

Tim


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

IMHO the maximum Outback that you could tow would be a 25RSS. It's towing weight would be "close" to your maximum, but probably still within reason.

You actually would be best fitted for a 21RS or a 23RS. Since you really like the 32BHDS, I figured that the 25RSS would be a good compromise.

Dan


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

If your looking for a recommendation then what Lee says is best. Trying to be responsible citizens compels us to tell you to stay well within the limits and a 25 would maybe be just a little under your GVWR. Others opt to ignore that rating and stay under or at CGVWR.

So if I'm you check into the old finances and see what you could do to get both the trailer and the new vehicle. Then negotiate your butt off for prices on both of them. There is a lot to be said for doing it all the way the first time as in getting exactly the trailer you want up front. It also happens to be the cheaper route in the long term anyways.

You should go to the top of the towing forums page and read up on what all the acronyms mean.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Personal experience here.

Towed our 31RQS with our 2001 Eddie Bauer Expedition. Valley WD Hitch with 1000lb WD bars. The Expedition did OK on the flats with 11 MPG. When it came to hills the MPG went down to 9 and the 5.4L Triton struggled to keep on top of things. What we noticed most was that there was a constant battle in who was driving who. It was not a comfortable drive at all. I did some math (that I should have done prior to hitching up and prior to being as involved in this site as I am) and was horrified.

This was our loading:
*2001 Eddie Bauer Expedition with Air Ride suspension Valley WD Hitch with 1000lb bars.*
Gross Vehicle Weight Rating: 7200
Vehicle curb weight: 5468
Max Trailer Weight: 7800
Gross Combined Vehicle Weight Rating: 13,000
Our weight 2 Adults, 2 Kids 1 Dog, (about 600 lbs) plus curb weight about 6200lbs

* 2005 Keystone Sydney Outback 31RQS*
Unloaded Vehicle Weight Rating 7250
Gross Vehicle Weight Rating: 9250
Our TT weight = 8990

and the math and sad story.....
Expedition weight with us in it: Approx. 6200lbs
2005 Keystone Sydney 31RQS: with normal camping gear, no Black, Grey or Water approximately 8800lbs
GCVWR approximately 15,000 lbs (1 ton over Expeditions max)
Tow Capacity 7800 actual weight 8800 (1000lb over Expeditions max)

The real gotcha is the GCVWR. even at the empty weight of the Expedition and the 31RQS
the combine weight is 5468 + 7250 = 12,718lbs. That left me a grand total of 281lbs I could load before I reached the GCVWR.

The 32BDHS will be worse. Please don't go down this route with the Expedition. You will not feel safe, the ride will be a squirrely one and the Expedition will struggle. What I switched to was a F-250 XLT 6.8L V-10. I have a total tow capacity of 12,500lbs and could not even come close to approaching the GCVWR of 20,000lbs.

Sorry about the long post but after making the mistake of listening to a dealer and then getting frustrated with a straight answer from RV.Net I made my own poor decision.

So I am offering this as helpful advice from one camper to another!

Eric


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I really don't have anything to add, except WELCOME!! These guys have already given you the best advice that anyone could possibly give you. I, unfortunately, didn't find Outbackers.com until AFTER I purchased my first unit. If I had found it first, and asked for and followed the advice that these great guys







would have given me, just THINKING of the money I would have saved........well, let's just say it's painful.







This is a great group, and they won't steer you wrong!!
Good luck and happy shopping!!








Darlene


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I loved that 32 when I toured one at a rally and I'm sure you fell in love with it. While your Expy is not the right TV for it, I would seriously consider whether you can upgrade the TV at the same time you buy the trailer. You'll be happy with just about any Outback, but you don't want to be camping down the road and saying, "I wish we had gotten the 32." Been there, done that. That's why I bought the 28.

When I bought my first TT, it wasn't three weeks later I wished I had gotten one with a slide. Give this a real long think. Can you do both? If not, make sure you research all the models and get the trailer you know you'll be happy with.

My 2 cents.

Scott


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

I would definitely stay away from that combo. You probably want to look at a 26RS or a 25RSS. I work with a guy who tows another model line that is similar to the 26RS with a 99 Expedition that has the 5.4. He seems pretty happy with the set-up and has towed the trailer a considerable distance.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I would definitely stay away from that combo. You probably want to look at a 26RS or a 25RSS. I work with a guy who tows another model line that is similar to the 26RS with a 99 Expedition that has the 5.4. He seems pretty happy with the set-up and has towed the trailer a considerable distance.


I agree about staying away from that combo. IMHO, that's too much trailer for your Expedition.

As far as hearing about people who do similarly and are happy, be careful. I parked next to a guy from Minnesota one day at a park in Fredericksburg who was towing his 28Foot+ trailer with a Jeep Liberty and said it was a perfect combo! He was traveling all the way to Florida.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, ugotkern!*








I'm afraid I have to agree with the others. That Outback is way out of your Expy's league! I would stick with nothing bigger than about a 26RS or 25RS-S size and weight wise. And even those may be pushing it if you are going to spend much time in the mountains.

As far as what the dealer told you... DON'T LISTEN! They would hook the biggest fiver on the lot up to the back of your Yugo if they thought it would make the sale!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I loved that 32 when I toured one at a rally and I'm sure you fell in love with it. While your Expy is not the right TV for it, I would seriously consider whether you can upgrade the TV at the same time you buy the trailer. You'll be happy with just about any Outback, but you don't want to be camping down the road and saying, "I wish we had gotten the 32." Been there, done that. That's why I bought the 28.
> 
> When I bought my first TT, it wasn't three weeks later I wished I had gotten one with a slide. Give this a real long think. Can you do both? If not, make sure you research all the models and get the trailer you know you'll be happy with.
> 
> ...


I have to absolutely agree with what Scott said. I'm on my OB #2 in as many years. I started out with the 27RSDS, mainly because I hadn't seen the bigger ones, and knew my truck wouldn't haul anything bigger. Also, what Doug said, do NOT listen to what the dealerships (either vehicle OR TT) tell you, as I was assured my 04 GMC Sierra 5.3L V8 ext. cab would handle towing the 27RSDS with no problem. WRONG!! I ended up upgrading my TV to the 2500 Dodge Cummins quad cab and eventually upgraded my TT to the 31RQS. I would have gone with a 5er, but the though of cutting a hole in the bed of my brand new truck was just too much!!








The bottom line is......find something that works for YOUR family (size and privacy needs) and shoot for that. If you can't find what you need in an OB? You're still welcome on this site, and welcome to participate in rallies with us. No problem!! Just do the right thing for you!!
Darlene


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

WELCOME









I dont know where you are located, but if you are close to OKC, come on over and you can have some personal experience....

I'll let you tow our 31RQS with our Expedition and then switch it to our Excursion and see which one you would like to be behind the wheel of when passed by a semi









You will enjoy the trip as well as the camping with a smaller camper or bigger TV.

Excellent advice previously and I am serious if you are close and want to try towing both !

Again, WELCOME....


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Here's our story, we bought a 2004 Expedition and then bought our 28RSS about 3 weeks later (on the advice of the RV dealer telling us we would be fine) The Expy had the big motor too. After buying the truck and the trailer....it was then that we found the Outbackers forum here.









We felt we were very limited in our travels with the Expy and the trailer. We want to camp down in FL and out West someday and felt that with the Expy it just wouldn't be enough and we wouldn't enjoy a "white knuckle ride" for that long of distances. We felt our wheelbase was a huge disadvantage too.

So we now have a F150 with the big motor and towing is a HUGE difference. That being said we still don't feel that the F150 is capable of pulling our 28RSS out West. Around this time next year, we will be upgrading the F150 to a F250 or F350.

I wish the upgrade of the F150 would be possible right now but it isn't. We would have loved to travel to the Zion rally. For now though, we usually camp around MI, OH, and IN (ie...flat lands!)

Best of luck with your decision and welcome to the forum.









~Darj's DW


----------

